
Have you migrated your site to HTTPS ready for the October changes in Chrome? - stilliard
https://movingtohttps.com/
======
stilliard
October Chrome changes: [https://security.googleblog.com/2017/04/next-steps-
toward-mo...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/04/next-steps-toward-more-
connection.html)

